# Recession?



## avalancheMM (Jan 21, 2009)

Not a doom and gloom guy by any stretch, but here in Southern Alberta, we aren't seeing much relief from this slowdown yet, although the media is saying that we're on the way out? What does the rest of the country think? Maybe we're just locally not seeing anything yet. We own a food store, and we have had some good days, but no where near what we are used to. Thoughts?

Regards


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

avalancheMM said:


> Not a doom and gloom guy by any stretch, but here in Southern Alberta, we aren't seeing much relief from this slowdown yet, although the media is saying that we're on the way out? What does the rest of the country think? Maybe we're just locally not seeing anything yet. We own a food store, and we have had some good days, but no where near what we are used to. Thoughts?
> 
> Regards



At the beginning of the recession my son was laid off from Proctor and Gamble. They make shampoo etc. He just got called back last week and they are full swing 3 shifts again. I can't understand why that company and food stores would have been so badly affected. Was the recession so bad everyone stopped eating and washing their hair?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

guitarman2;228669 Was the recession so bad everyone stopped eating and washing their hair?[/QUOTE said:


> Nope .. the wimmin' have lots and lots of shampoo left. look in your bathroom.
> 
> 
> There was and interview on CBC this week with a bankruptcy lawyer. His take on it was that the people that are saying that the slump is over is the politicians....


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

Certainly looks like its still sliding down in the semi-conductor industry. End of year is going to be dismal all across semis this year.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The tourist industry took a hit this summer. Casino's were slow etc. The plants (GM) wre out for about 3 months in total. They are back now and currently working overtime.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

My opinion is, the government is simply claiming the recession is over, hoping the the power of suggestion will spark something. They say the unemployment rate will stay at these low levels for the next year. My trade magazine predicts unemployment rates will slowly decrease and probably take 4 years to get back to a normal 5%.

Even if the recession truly is over, it will not be like someone turning on a water tap and everything starts to flow. This will be a slow recovery.........and it will never be like the 90's ever again.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

GuitarsCanada said:


> The tourist industry took a hit this summer. Casino's were slow etc. The plants (GM) wre out for about 3 months in total. They are back now and currently working overtime.


God I hope that means more Pontiact G8s are headed our way! I have serious car lust for a G8 with a V8 right now. It'll make an M5 sweat.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

ne1roc said:


> My opinion is, the government is simply claiming the recession is over, hoping the the power of suggestion will spark something. They say the unemployment rate will stay at these low levels for the next year. My trade magazine predicts unemployment rates will slowly decrease and probably take 4 years to get back to a normal 5%.
> 
> Even if the recession truly is over, it will not be like someone turning on a water tap and everything starts to flow. This will be a slow recovery.........and it will never be like the 90's ever again.


I'm of the same opinion. Long bottom, slow rise, where we were will probably not happen again. At least not for a very long time. We need to stop fearing deflation, take the correction hit, and move on.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

iaresee said:


> God I hope that means more Pontiact G8s are headed our way! I have serious car lust for a G8 with a V8 right now. It'll make an M5 sweat.


I heard there aren't any more coming. You'll have to get a Holden instead...


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

The politicians think its over because they are in Ottawa. Ottawa is one of the few places that hasnt really taken a hit............


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

iaresee said:


> God I hope that means more Pontiact G8s are headed our way! I have serious car lust for a G8 with a V8 right now. It'll make an M5 sweat.


No you just turn on the air conditioned seats in the M5, your arse still sweats in the G8. :smile:


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

employment is always the first to be cut and the last to be added back.
technically, the economy is growing again (US production grew 0.8% last month), but companies will run lean for as long as they can.

in terms of Alberta, I think the economy can be separated between oil and natural gas right now.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

iaresee said:


> God I hope that means more Pontiact G8s are headed our way! I have serious car lust for a G8 with a V8 right now. It'll make an M5 sweat.


If you haven't heard, the entire Pontiac brand has been axed by GM. I think 2009 is their last year period.


As for the recession, I live in Winnipeg and for whatever reason recessions barely touch this city. I don't think people here know what one even means.


----------



## sivs (Aug 5, 2009)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> As for the recession, I live in Winnipeg and for whatever reason recessions barely touch this city. I don't think people here know what one even means.


Agreed... the city you're in makes a huge difference. I don't think many people in Lethbridge have felt the recession because there aren't that many ties to oil in the city (I could be speaking out of ignorance here, but that's my observation).


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> The politicians think its over because they are in Ottawa. Ottawa is one of the few places that hasnt really taken a hit............


Unless you work in hi-tech in Ottawa !


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

Gorgeous. It's discontinuing a car as amazing as the G8 that's killing that company. Stupid move all around.

Co-worker just bought the V6 version -- still a seriously nice car. Got it from $22,000 all in. GAH!



Sneaky said:


> I heard there aren't any more coming. You'll have to get a Holden instead...


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> No you just turn on the air conditioned seats in the M5, your arse still sweats in the G8. :smile:


Ha! Yea: it's all iron and horse power to the M5's refined composites and iDrive system. But man...it goes like STINK and handles superbly. I promised the wife no car payments for 2 years...urg.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> If you haven't heard, the entire Pontiac brand has been axed by GM. I think 2009 is their last year period.


Yup: I've heard. There's a strong possibility it'll come back under another manufacturer. In particular the G8 is likely to get re-badged. You just don't walk away from a car that amazingly engineered -- seriously, what they managed to make for that price is outstanding.



> As for the recession, I live in Winnipeg and for whatever reason recessions barely touch this city. I don't think people here know what one even means.


So is it because the city doesn't really boom and bust with the rest of Canada? Is it perpetually evenly middle class? Upper class? Lower class?


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

bagpipe said:


> Unless you work in hi-tech in Ottawa !


Exactly. Is RIM going to get to bid on Nortel's CDMA business or is that deal done with Nokia? If it's off to Nokia I'm sure the IP is going to be cannibalized and the jobs just axed. The rest of it is not worth much. And god: the real estate that's going to be vacant in this town once it's all dismantled.

Right next to my office building is a HUGE, GIGANTIC building that Dell built 3 or 4 years ago....and never put people in. It stands empty as a reminder of when the high water mark broke around here and the high tech tides started to recede. The Cisco campus is largely vacant. They had one entirely empty, huge building until January when RIM moved in. RIM seems to be the one company growing around here....


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

iaresee said:


> So is it because the city doesn't really boom and bust with the rest of Canada? Is it perpetually evenly middle class? Upper class? Lower class?


Winnipeg is just not tied to one particular industry. It's lots of little patches of stuff all over. Because of that diversity we don't experience the booms and subsequent busts. Funny, because people here look to Alberta with envy at their boom but they don't understand the bust that always follows. I'm originally from Alberta but my family ended up relocating here due to the mid-80's recession. 

I also have to say our NDP provincial government has managed the province's finances well through the crash. No deficit for over 10 years.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> Winnipeg is just not tied to one particular industry. It's lots of little patches of stuff all over. Because of that diversity we don't experience the booms and subsequent busts. Funny, because people here look to Alberta with envy at their boom but they don't understand the bust that always follows. I'm originally from Alberta but my family ended up relocating here due to the mid-80's recession.
> 
> I also have to say our NDP provincial government has managed the province's finances well through the crash. No deficit for over 10 years.


yeah we have been really lucky here in Manitoba. I live right in the western side of the province and we haven't seen any signs really of the recession other than the local pontiac dealer being given the axe. Saskatchewan has come through it fairly well too I think. I haven't met anyone here who has lost their jobs and as a matter of fact there are a fair amount of jobs posted all the time.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

iaresee said:


> So is it because the city doesn't really boom and bust with the rest of Canada? Is it perpetually evenly middle class? Upper class? Lower class?


A buddy of mine has a theory that it is the cosmic balance, making up for us having such a shitty football team...


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

ne1roc said:


> My opinion is, the government is simply claiming the recession is over, hoping the the power of suggestion will spark something. They say the unemployment rate will stay at these low levels for the next year. My trade magazine predicts unemployment rates will slowly decrease and probably take 4 years to get back to a normal 5%.
> 
> Even if the recession truly is over, it will not be like someone turning on a water tap and everything starts to flow. This will be a slow recovery.........and it will never be like the 90's ever again.


I agree there. Politicians only say what they do when they consider how far away the next election might be.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

This is a bit of an oversimilification, but the recession is over when WE as consumers SAY it's over.


Want to keep it going? Clamp down on that wallet.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I lost my job in June.

So to me, the recession won't be over until I'm working again.........regardless of what the government or papers say.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Ripper said:


> A buddy of mine has a theory that it is the cosmic balance, making up for us having such a shitty football team...


AAHAHAHAHA! So that explains it!


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Milkman said:


> This is a bit of an oversimilification, but the recession is over when WE as consumers SAY it's over.
> 
> 
> Want to keep it going? Clamp down on that wallet.


So what are you saying......spend money you don't have?
I think that is one reason why we are in the mess we are in?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

ne1roc said:


> So what are you saying......spend money you don't have?
> I think that is one reason why we are in the mess we are in?


I think the point he was making is that until consumers start to spend again, it will continue at a slow pace. Certainly, any of those that are in a bad financial situation combined with shaky employment should plan on stretching everything they can. But there are a lot of people sitting back to see what happens. Spending is what spurs everything. There is no production if there is no demand.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Well it may just get worse with this whole Buy American Thing. One of the local pharmeceutical companies here just had to close an entire plant as the FDA has forbidden them to ship into the States anymore. They think it's more likely Buy AMerican rather than violations.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I think the point he was making is that until consumers start to spend again, it will continue at a slow pace. Certainly, any of those that are in a bad financial situation combined with shaky employment should plan on stretching everything they can. But there are a lot of people sitting back to see what happens. Spending is what spurs everything. There is no production if there is no demand.


It's a good time to buy too. We have saved up for a new furnace and will be getting that soon. Installers are telling me they can do it two weeks from when I book, which is great compared to 18 months ago when I wouldn't have been able to get in at all.


----------



## musicgirl2009 (Sep 18, 2009)

The economy still seems to be in a slowdown although not as bad as it was a few months back. I came across a site that can help both businesses and consumers to make/save money in these hard times. It's a coupon website for those who still want to get some entertainment but are being careful with their spending.

www.looniecoupons.ca

It has some great restaurant/bowling coupons for across Canada


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

kat_ said:


> It's a good time to buy too. We have saved up for a new furnace and will be getting that soon. Installers are telling me they can do it two weeks from when I book, which is great compared to 18 months ago when I wouldn't have been able to get in at all.


I'm still having a hard time finding contractors willing to take jobs.
The recssion to me, seems to have been very specific in terms of who it hit, like a tornado. Others havent been effected by it whatsoever.


----------

